# Stolen Omega Moonwatch 3570.50 - RECOVERED! Thanks WUS



## Mullock

Omega Moonwatch Stolen.

Serial No. 77781545


----------



## bloody watches

*Re: Stolen Omega Moonwatch 3570.50*

Where ? how ? when ? - please


----------



## joker37

*Re: Stolen Omega Moonwatch 3570.50*

AUTHENTIC OMEGA SPEEDMASTER PROFESSIONAL MOONWATCH 3570.50.00 PURCHASED 2005 | eBay

hi, check the link, i was looking for a speedmaster to buy and i found this auction on ebay.it(i'm from Italy), if you zoom on third picture you can see the serial and it's matching with yours, i hope you can have it back


----------



## sixcoder

*Re: Stolen Omega Moonwatch 3570.50*



joker37 said:


> AUTHENTIC OMEGA SPEEDMASTER PROFESSIONAL MOONWATCH 3570.50.00 PURCHASED 2005 | eBay
> 
> hi, check the link, i was looking for a speedmaster to buy and i found this auction on ebay.it(i'm from Italy), if you zoom on third picture you can see the serial and it's matching with yours, i hope you can have it back


that is a 1 in a million shot..... :-!


----------



## slush

*Re: Stolen Omega Moonwatch 3570.50*



sixcoder said:


> that is a 1 in a million shot..... :-!


Well, I'll be damned.


----------



## bloody watches

*Re: Stolen Omega Moonwatch 3570.50*

Hi Mullock
can you let us all know if you are chasing this guy - as in calling the police etc etc
chers


----------



## Mullock

*Re: Stolen Omega Moonwatch 3570.50*

You could not make this up!

I only put the serial number on the forum to stop people buying a nicked watch. Never did I expect to get it back.

Firstly JOKER37 sees my watch on Ebay, Italy. What with my car being stolen as well I've not logged onto the forum but then I receive an email from SIXCODER asking if I'd seen the link. 
Last night I checked it out and well....my wife and I had to check the number several times.

So I call the police and he checks the link and I read the number from the card to verify it's the same. The watch was mine from new so it was almost certainly my watch. The police leave it until the morning. Being extremely impatient I decided to see if he'll end the auction early-- he replies with a no. So that gives the police 3 days to get the watch. I ask if I can collect the item if I win. He replies but in the meantime the police have requested I don't contact him. They tell me he is about to receive a visit!

20 minutes later the item is no longer listed. Another 20 minutes later and a copper rings to tell me he has the watch.

So I'm waiting for him to turn up. Hopefully the red dot is still intact. It looks good though. The insurance were trying their hardest to avoid paying out so it's fantastic news.

I can't believe I've got it back and would gladly buy JOKER37 and SIXCODER alcohol all night for taking the time to let me know.

Thanks SIXCODER for the nudge. I wouldn't have noticed the update.

Once again, JOKER37, thankyou so much for finding my watch. I had considered it lost and there is sentimental value attached to the watch.

Vivre le WUS


----------



## sixcoder

*Re: Stolen Omega Moonwatch 3570.50*



Mullock said:


> You could not make this up!
> 
> I only put the serial number on the forum to stop people buying a nicked watch. Never did I expect to get it back.
> 
> Firstly JOKER37 sees my watch on Ebay, Italy. What with my car being stolen as well I've not logged onto the forum but then I receive an email from SIXCODER asking if I'd seen the link.
> Last night I checked it out and well....my wife and I had to check the number several times.
> 
> So I call the police and he checks the link and I read the number from the card to verify it's the same. The watch was mine from new so it was almost certainly my watch. The police leave it until the morning. Being extremely impatient I decided to see if he'll end the auction early-- he replies with a no. So that gives the police 3 days to get the watch. I ask if I can collect the item if I win. He replies but in the meantime the police have requested I don't contact him. They tell me he is about to receive a visit!
> 
> 20 minutes later the item is no longer listed. Another 20 minutes later and a copper rings to tell me he has the watch.
> 
> So I'm waiting for him to turn up. Hopefully the red dot is still intact. It looks good though. The insurance were trying their hardest to avoid paying out so it's fantastic news.
> 
> I can't believe I've got it back and would gladly buy JOKER37 and SIXCODER alcohol all night for taking the time to let me know.
> 
> Thanks SIXCODER for the nudge. I wouldn't have noticed the update.
> 
> Once again, JOKER37, thankyou so much for finding my watch. I had considered it lost and there is sentimental value attached to the watch.
> 
> Vivre le WUS


thats why this part of the forum is here and like i did say "its a 1 in a million shot..... " and your the winner this time ;-)


----------



## Mullock

*Re: Stolen Omega Moonwatch 3570.50*

I have now got my watch back! Absolutely fantastic. Red dot intact too.

Just got to find my Audi now! Calling Joker37 ;-)


----------



## DustinC

Great ending! Great that the police acted promptly. It wouldn't surprise me if the police would've thought "meh, another theft case".

Good luck finding your car.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Congrats Mullock, and great work JOKER37 and SIXCODER. It's stories like this that make me proud to be a part of this community.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Brilliant news.


----------



## O2AFAC67

*Re: Stolen Omega Moonwatch 3570.50*

Wow, wow, and WOW!!!!! I LOVE this story! Congratulations to all especially Mr Mullock! 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Chibatastic

This is awesome!!!!! Congrats on getting your watch back!

Chibatastic


----------



## balzebub

Wow fantastic! congrats on getting your watch back. The police in your country is amazing! and so are JOKER37 and SIXCODER ! The police in my country would probably make me fill up a case report then do nothing..


----------



## Ticonderoga

What happened to the guy who had the watch when the police got it back?

The ebay auction appears to still be up?


----------



## SamQue

Great news. Just curious if the watch was in the same jurisdiction as the investigating police department. I have been in law enforcement 30 plus years and more often then not, these investigations go very slow. The police department is to be applauded.


----------



## Coolfire1

I see this watch is now up for sale on FB Marketplace is that right or is there more to this saga? 





Log into Facebook


Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




www.facebook.com


----------



## bloody watches

Its a win for all the good guys


----------



## Rolexplorer

It is nice to hear that for once, some bad people are going to get their due.

Good job, everyone who was involved with the operation and recovery efforts.


----------



## MegaMilez

I think this story should be shared on the Public Forum. Awesome!


----------



## philskywalker

Wow that's awesome!! Glad to hear!!


----------



## COPO

I think a photo is in order for this find. Congratulations.


----------



## wheneverwatch

excellent I love reading stories like this


----------



## jkpa

Coolfire1 said:


> I see this watch is now up for sale on FB Marketplace is that right or is there more to this saga?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


5 years have passed so....


----------



## JSB79

Great story!


----------



## Abstruse

That’s awesome..


----------



## cbr2012

we never got the full update - what was the final outcome & why was insurance unwilling to pay in the first place?


----------



## WanderingFool

Outstanding work to all involved!


----------



## CMSgt Bo

cbr2012 said:


> we never got the full update - what was the final outcome & why was insurance unwilling to pay in the first place?


Don't expect a reply, the OP hasn't returned since Apr 21st 2015


----------



## slippinjimmy

Regardless of the age of this thread. It was a cool story.


----------



## NATOrama

Amazing. Great work.


----------



## vmgotit

Great story, great ending too! Congrats to you and your wife for getting your watch back! Vance.


----------

